# Moosilauke and area lodging



## hikergrrl (Jul 20, 2001)

Looking for info on 2 issues in this post:

1) Planning a trip with a group of friends the 2nd weekend in October (after Columbus day) to Mt Moosilauke, NH. Anyone have any insight to share on this mountain?

2) Looking for an affordable, no frills, cabin/cottage/condo in the Lincoln/ N. Woodstock region - with 30 min of Moosilauke. All I've unearthed so far are the luxury resort type places around Loon Mountain. Anyone know any hidden gems? 
Will likely be about 8 people.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2001)

My wife and I climbed Moosilauke several years ago and found the hike to be challenging, yet rewarding. We ascended Moosilauke via the Beaver Brook Trail, which is located off of route 112 just passed Lost River Campground.


As far as finding cheap (inexpensive) lodging, there are several Motels/Cabins along route 3 in North Woodstock that look promising. You might try the Yellow pages on the web, or call the Chamber of Commerce for North Woodstock/Lincoln for some names and numbers.


<a href=http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Cabana/3207/Mtmoosilauke.html>my Moosilauke trip report</a>


RJ


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2001)

> On 2001-07-19 22:18, hikergrrl wrote:
> Looking for info on 2 issues in this post:
> 
> 1) Planning a trip with a group of friends the 2nd weekend in October (after Columbus day) to Mt Moosilauke, NH. Anyone have any insight to share on this mountain?



Check out:

http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/whites/moosilauke.html

http://www.mtmoosilauke.com/



> On 2001-07-19 22:18, hikergrrl wrote:
> 2) Looking for an affordable, no frills, cabin/cottage/condo in the Lincoln/ N. Woodstock region - with 30 min of Moosilauke. All I've unearthed so far are the luxury resort type places around Loon Mountain. Anyone know any hidden gems?
> Will likely be about 8 people.



As far as loding, have you looked here? Go to http://www.alpinezone.com/lodging/ Click on New Hampshire and select Lincoln from the town list and click Go. Parker's Motel seems pretty inexpensive...

Good luck and let us know how you hike goes!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2001)

Also check out this TR.

Jack


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 20, 2001)

> *
> On 2001-07-20 08:57, Anonymous wrote:
> Also check out this TR.
> 
> ...




Whoops that's the same TR as RJ's. Sorry!


----------



## hikergrrl (Jul 22, 2001)

RJ,

Is that "your" trip report or just a link you dug up? It's hilarious!!!!!

I think I'll opt for the "buffy" trail and please... give me directions to the Mexican Resto with the strawberry margaritas for after the hike '-)

Thanks for all the other info. Will continue on my quest!


----------



## RJ (Jul 23, 2001)

Hikergrrl:

That was my trip report. We had dinner at a Mexican restaurant in Waterville Valley called Chili Peppers. Take exit 28 off of route 93 and head east alone route 49. The restaurant is located at the lower level of town square. Enjoy!

RJ


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 24, 2001)

Easiest trails up Moosilauke are from Ravine Lodge & The old Carriage Road from South.  Carriage road according to some is kind of boring but more open so some views from trail & offers the nearly mile walk from South Peak to the main peak mainly out in the open.  Northlander or Paquettes in Twin Mt, are recommended in area.  Several in Lincoln & No. Woodstock area north of Loon crowds.  Can't help with their names.  (Twin Mt. might be a little to far north.


----------



## David Metsky (Jul 30, 2001)

You can always stay at the Ravine Lodge, right on the mountain and just seconds away from the trails.  

Visit here for all the details.  It's $40/night with breakfast and dinner, so it's not a bad deal.

 -dave-


----------



## hikergrrl (Sep 23, 2001)

The Moosilauke trip is fast approaching...

We've found our lodging, and have decided on routes for our Oct. 13 hike.

Will be heading up Beaver Brook from Ravine Lodge, and returning via Carriage Rd. and Snapper trails.

Anyone have any experience on these routes?


----------



## giffordpinchot (Sep 24, 2001)

you won't be going up beaver brook from the ravine lodge.  the gorge brook trail (not beaver brook) starts from the ravine lodge...however, beaver brook is the most exciting and hardest route up the mountain.  it starts from kinsman's notch over on rt 112...if you are staying at the ravine lodge and have two cars, i'd suggest driving to the beaver brook trailhead...going up that way and down gorge brook back to the ravine lodge...beaver brook is a great, but tough trail..the cascades there are fantastic for cooling off...if it's raining though you might not want that route...if you want anymore info, send me an email, i've been there countless times...


----------



## giffordpinchot (Sep 24, 2001)

whoops...giffordpinchot@hotmail.com


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 24, 2001)

As GP pointed out, Not Beaver Brook & likely Gorge Brook.  If there are any common loops on Moosilauke, this is it.  Sounds like you are pretty much ready to hike.

Where did you decide to stay?  If uneasy about providing those details, afterwards, please post here so we know to recommend or steer others away.  Is it a place from the lodging section here?


----------



## hikergrrl (Sep 24, 2001)

Whoops! Busted.... Gorge Brook is correct...

Although we are a large group and there are a couple people who are in a lot better shape than the rest of us (an ex-eco challenge competitor among them) - so I'm thinking of suggesting they take the longer ridge trail/beaver brook up to the summit - give them more of a challenge and less time waiting for the slowpokes to get to the top :wink:

I looked at the lodging here - but needed something *bigger* - we have 11 people for the weekend. I managed to find a 4 bedroom condo (complete with fireplace, 2 TV VCR, sauna, jacuzzi, and access to indoor pool) in Lincoln. The once managed by the condo rental places were going for ~700, but this one is being rented out by private owners - so only $400+ tx!

Will report back on that (and the hike) once the weekend is over! Heck, with jacuzzi and fireplace, it'll probably take all of 3 raindrops to keep us from hiking! Hope I have a hike to report on.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2001)

Is the price listed per week, weekend or night?  Did you say four bedrooms?  Can you email me with info as we were recently looking for a place where a two or three couples go for for a long weekend & that sounds like a place we would be interested in staying. (when in civilized mode)Email is rosenjshore@juno.com

I can also keep info for next person to ask.

Thanks


----------



## hikergrrl (Sep 26, 2001)

I found the place on http://www.cyberrentals.com, which has homes/ condos/ chalets and other real estate available for rent directly from homeowners and some rental agencies. 

Listed geographically. All sizes and price ranges available.

More details on the way in e-mail.


----------



## hikergrrl (Oct 14, 2001)

Well, the Moosilauke Adventure finally came!

I want to thank you all for your great info and advice on the area. The trip was an absolute success.

I organized the weekend for 10 friends.

We had 70+ degree weather and sunny! Just enough of a breeze to require light fleece while stopping for lunch, and baking hot out of the wind. Couldn't have asked for a better day. 

As planned, came up Gorge Brook and crossed to SOuth Peak, then down the Carriage Rd to Snapper trail. A couple people took the longer Asquam ridge route to the summit. By all accounts, both routes were worthwhile. 

I really enjoyed Gorge Brook. Never too steep, good footing all along, pleasant stream, then many viewpoints. What more could we want?

The was a "dogwalking hiking club" out for the day... at one point, we were overtaken by a herd of about a dozen Labs, poodles, Australian Ridgebacks, Bassets, Shepherds, etc... Quite unusual!

Carriage Road from South Peak wasn't the most pleasant descent (OK it was downright unpleasant) but the phenomenal trails up to that point made up for it.

And we went back to a great rented condo with views of the Loon Mountain area and had a wonderful dinner with wine and sat by the fire all evening. 

Perfect weekend!

Expect photos shortly. Hopefully some will live up to the day!


----------



## giffordpinchot (Oct 15, 2001)

i'm glad you had such a great trip!  next time you go there, check out Beaver Brook trail...it is spectacular when the water is flowing full tilt....

spencer


----------

